# Running 2 copies for the same application at once (ploygramy)



## Browni (Apr 4, 2004)

I would like to know how to run 2 copies for example MSN Messenger at one time. I think this can be done but im not sure


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

setup two different user accounts (macosx) and run a parallel session


----------



## scruffy (Apr 5, 2004)

You could make two separate copies of the app you want to run.  Kind of silly in a way, but it works.  That doesn't let you have two different sets of preferences though - both copies will grab the same prefs file.  

In the case of MSN messenger, the two copies probably would sign in with the same account, and they'd probably just kick each other out all the time...

If you want to be signed on to two MSN accounts at once, perhaps you should look into a different msn client than microsoft's.  Fire.app is a pretty good one, lets you have multiple accounts connected at once and such.


----------



## Browni (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive tired running two copies at the same time but that doesn't work :s How would i go about running two user accounts a t the same time.? thanks ill try fire


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

fast user switching is the word. You add another account using the System Preferences -> Accounts.
Add another account and use no user password (if it's ok for you). Now you should get your account names listed in the menu top-right. You can easily switch between these accounts (as long you didn't activate any passwords). I am not sure if you can log on msn with two clients using the same account on msn. In worst case you will need to use another msn account. Good luck!


----------



## Browni (Apr 5, 2004)

will be trying that asap thanks


----------



## Browni (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope doesn't work not sure why. Ive tried fire but it keeps kicking me off any others ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

what doesn't work? The fast user switching? It should. And once you have two different user accounts you can run the same applications at the same time. As I said: msn might not like you to be logged over two different clients using the same login. Setup a new account for msn and try again. I am sure it should work!


----------



## rbuenger (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no bigger IM service out there allowing two logins with the same account. Not possible with ICQ, AIM, MSN.. You first have to create 2 different logins/accounts there.

And using Fast User Swichting is not really a good choice because you can't see what's happening at the other client 
I would suggest you to try Proteus for that. There you can create multiple Accounts/Services in one programm. Like Fire but a lot better/stable in my opinion.

But you have to create 2 MSN Accounts first.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

rbuenger said:
			
		

> And using Fast User Swichting is not really a good choice because you can't see what's happening at the other client


.. until you switch the user, which is very FAST 
I know, not a very elegant solution, but I never liked those combo messengers..


----------



## Browni (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmm i might just migrate to my work MSN account don't know wicth sounds better:

browni_uk_2000@hotmail.com
OR
adam@adambrowndesigns.co.uk ?

Adam


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 5, 2004)

Hehe, stop teasing us! Will you try it and tell us if it worked?


----------



## Browni (Apr 5, 2004)

yep it works (two accounts) for some reason i don't get the cube effect i only get the fade :S but should i change?


----------

